# Plodding along with weight loss.



## Cobgirl (May 30, 2021)

Hello.
so, immediately after diagnosis 2 years ago I lost half a stone.  During lockdown 1 I put on 1.5 stone, and then stayed there.  Over the last 2 months I’ve lost 11lb (yippee), still got another 4ish stone to lose. am really changing up the foods I eat and am exercising more.
may I join this lovely community?
looking forward to your company on my journey xx


----------



## Vonny (May 30, 2021)

Well done on the weight loss @Cobgirl and welcome to the forum. It's a great place and really helps to keep me on the straight and narrow! There is a wealth of knowledge so any questions fire away, and there will always be someone who can help x


----------



## rebrascora (May 30, 2021)

Hi ad welcome from me too and many congratulations on your weight loss so far. Slow but steady is the way to go. Hope you find the forum as helopful as I have for gaining knowledge and support and helping to manage your diabetes more effectively. Good luck with continued progress.


----------



## Vonny (May 30, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Hi ad welcome from me too and many congratulations on your weight loss so far. Slow but steady is the way to go. Hope you find the forum as helopful as I have for gaining knowledge and support and helping to manage your diabetes more effectively. Good luck with continued progress.


Slow but steady is indeed good advice. I now look like I need ironing and wish I'd been a bit more circumspect in my weight loss!


----------



## Ditto (May 30, 2021)

Well done.


----------



## ToughButtercup (May 31, 2021)

> ...I now look like I need ironing...



LMAO, tea through the nose, porridge spat all over my keyboard, involuntary spontaneous fart, the lot.
Thanks for that.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 31, 2021)

Vonny said:


> Slow but steady is indeed good advice. I now look like I need ironing and wish I'd been a bit more circumspect in my weight loss!


Where does all that excess skin come from?. 
A glimmer of sun brought out the summer clothes at last but of course they are all too big, tops are Ok as never like them tight fitting but trousers around the knees and baggy on the legs is not a good look. It's difficult enough to find things that are not too long (5ft 1inch short) at the best of times.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 31, 2021)

Congratulations on your weight loss, slow and steady is a good way to lose weight, even though we all, me included, want instant results.

@Leadinglights - right there with you on finding clothes that are not too long, also at 5ft 1, I find some petite trousers are still too long, from the few places that sell petite.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 31, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss, slow and steady is a good way to lose weight, even though we all, me included, want instant results.
> 
> @Leadinglights - right there with you on finding clothes that are not too long, also at 5ft 1, I find some petite trousers are still too long, from the few places that sell petite.


Sometimes people think you can just shorten trousers but then the proportion is all wrong. I have often found 'crop' length is full length on me. I think it is BonMarche that have a 27 inch leg length in a few of their jeans.


----------



## Ditto (May 31, 2021)

This is why I like buying clothes from catalogues, they do 3 leg lengths, delivered to the door, no changing room hassles, couldn't be doing with all that.


----------



## maryanne (Jun 6, 2021)

I am only 5ft tall and everything is too long for me. Also find crop trousers are full length. Bonmarche used to do a 23in inside trouser leg that was just right for me (they may still do) so I bought several pairs as l get fed up with having to take everything up. I find the same problem with dresses and find that mini length fits just below my knee. Thank goodness the fashion is also for maxi length dresses as once again saves me having to take up midi length dresses. I am getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## maryanne (Jun 6, 2021)

Why oh Why do manufacturers add extra inches to larger size garments. Just because you take a larger size does not mean that you are any taller.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 7, 2021)

It doesn't mean you've got arms like an ape neither, I chop the extra off, sometimes at least four inches from the wrist.  Good grief, feel I should be trailing my knuckles in the dust...


----------

